

Ask HN: Help. Humbly request aid brainstorming the killer 5 minute demo - messel

I've come to the folks that know killer demos when they see them. Need help brainstorming for an app for the Web 2.0 conference in late September. need something to WoW the audience, something amazing that'll fit into a 5min demo.
My first idea as a visual interface cleaner (the sands of time). In retrospect that will bore them to tears. I need something much sexier.<p>Any and all input and help appreciated!<p>Fred describes the conference here:
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/07/startup-showcase.html<p>you can reach me by email at messel at victusmedia dot com or messel at gmail dot com
======
messel
prawn has helped me with some ideas this week

(my first idea for the demo)

The Cleaner: assigns a half life to visible bookmarks, email labels, etc. Old
stuff shrinks without usage, or maybe wilts and grows brown. The idea is to
keep your thoughts clear by reducing mental distractions/baggage

ZenGardens: a user customizable living web site for browsing social media.
Folks can read updates on the undersides of butterfly wings, or flowing down a
stream

Map2me: a location aware site that copies a URL with a map to your browsers
location for easy email/tweeting/etc. The recipients get directions to your
location and can remail a new url

